# AVG Tune up ? does it actually work?



## TheUninvited (Oct 16, 2013)

I have downloaded and already used it as it shows me some errors but i am wondering does it actually works or it will mess up my computer?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldnt use it

look at the reviews  lol

http://download.cnet.com/AVG-PC-TuneUp/3640-18512_4-12774909.html


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2013)

Short answer, no. I love the way these pieces of software try to justify their existence by showing you errors and say how pleased it is that it found them and will clean them for you. Use CCleaner to dump all the dll's your computer doesnt use anymore, and it will delete the temporary crap software tends to leave in appdata. Besides that, these "tune up" utilities are snakeoil and wolftickets.


----------



## TheUninvited (Oct 16, 2013)

holy moly doly crap ...Now what shall i do ? I still haven't apply the changes i think it needs restart to apply the changes shall i use restore point ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dude that software doesnt work at all... WHAT YOU NEED is this!!

www.finallyfast.us


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2013)

TheUninvited said:


> holy moly doly crap ...Now what shall i do ? I still haven't apply the changes i think it needs restart to apply the changes shall i use restore point ?



It's fine, my best guess is it will say it's done a lot but actually done nothing. Restart as you please, when you load your PC back up it will probably have a few hundred megabytes more free space and that's it. Uninstall it afterwards, because it's a waste of time.


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dude that software doesnt work at all... WHAT YOU NEED is this!!
> 
> www.finallyfast.us



http://downloadmoreram.com/

I know people that use several off these kinds of programs, have multiple AV/Firewalls AND defragment their HDD's daily. They complain the computer is slow, run all of these programs, and proclaim things to be normal again. Repeat several times a day.

People.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 16, 2013)

just using ccleaner and wise registry cleaner, small apps and works well and its free
i never use other than that


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 16, 2013)

Wise Registry Cleaner and CCleaner are the most reliable. Just make sure you clean safe entries only.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nothing by AVG is worth a damn. CCleaner and all that honestly is trash. Just keep your drivers updated and Windows, don't install stolen crap and watch what you visit online and Windows will stay peppy. All these "Tune-up-Clean-up" programs are trash.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing by AVG is worth a damn. CCleaner and all that honestly is trash. Just keep your drivers updated and Windows, don't install stolen crap and watch what you visit online and Windows will stay peppy. All these "Tune-up-Clean-up" programs are trash.



^ im with mailman. apart from cleaning up hidden away temp files on an old machine, they break things more often than they help.


they should be ran after a virus hits a machine or if its playing up - not as a weekly or daily thing.


----------



## TheUninvited (Oct 16, 2013)

thank you guys very much for you advices i appreciate it thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I wouldnt use it
> 
> look at the reviews  lol
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/AVG-PC-TuneUp/3640-18512_4-12774909.html



reading through those for entertainment. the spam bots really stand out trying to sell you something everyone else is running away screaming from.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 16, 2013)

Error fixers are generally always registry cleaning tools, and they can vary from disastrous to great. ALWAYS read as many reviews as you can before even trying one, let alone trusting one.

The reg tools I include in my arsenal are all built into tools that do various things. I tend to steer away from the tools that only do reg cleaning. Not that there aren't some good ones, but there are a multitude of bad stand alone reg tools that can really mess up your PC. 

The reason there's so many suspect stand alone reg tools is simple. A lot of people don't know much about their PC's registry, it scares the crap out of them, esp when they read guides that tell you to stay away from it. That makes it easy for tons of people to crank out reg tools and scare you into thinking you need their's to keep your PC running in top shape. 

That said, I wouldn't necessarily trust what MS says either, that the registry self repairs and doesn't need special cleaning tools. It's easy to see from MS's OS versions over the years that Windows is very vulnerable to everything from severe fragmentation to clutter from redundant file build-up. Believing a Windows reg is self repairing is like believing Alan Greenspan claiming the stock market would automatically stabilize from the bank derivative scams.

Tools I use that include reg cleaners are...

Auslogics BoostSpeed
CCleaner
Glary Utilities
Revo Uninstaller

Revo does not clean you reg in general, but it's great for thoroughly removing a given program or game by looking for any leftover bits it finds in your registry.

As far as AVG goes, it's improved over the years, but I still think Avast is the better option.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 17, 2013)

Ccleaner, ghost remover, a good AV.

Run a hijackthis log occasionally and ask for help.


----------

